# I took the plunge and made LS....



## CTAnton (Jul 31, 2016)

a small batch following Isg's recipe. I'm going to try a few recipes to see what suits me.And my testers; geez, almost forgot them.
One of my testers invited me over tonight for take away eggplant parmesan. Having spent hours making it in the past (if you're going to make it, you might as well make enough for an army!), well,I'll be on my way in a few hours. 
I left the undiluted paste in the crock pot covered overnight.  It's pretty solid. So this is what I'm doing:
I added the recommended amount of water, and turned on the crockpot to low.I'm presuming over the next couple of hours the paste will start softening and I can get it out of the crockpot by pouring instead of borrowing a jackhammer. I wanted to bring a small sample to the eggplant friend in the event its pourable. Of course the germ all was ordered yesterday and while I'll tell her to watch her sample for signs of spoilage( moldy, yeasty, off smelling)  I'm thinking to store my diluted soap in the refrigerator until the germ all gets here. Just wondering if my presumptions are realistic and what might be my choices of dealing with the lack of germ all, God knows there's an arsenal of chemicals in the basement...
Thanks to all of you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 31, 2016)

If the diluted soap is diluted a reasonable amount -- say no more than 3 parts water to 1 part paste -- I'd be okay with not adding preservative. That said, I do use liquid germall plus in my diluted LS, but it's more of a belt-and-suspenders thing for me. I don't feel preservative is strictly necessary unless I've diluted the soap with a lot of water, say for use with a foamer dispenser. 

You'll get all kinds of opinions on this, however, so don't take my opinion as the last word on the matter.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't know about soap diluted 1:1 parts soap and distilled water (Susie would know better) but generally speaking you don't really have to add a preservative to liquid soap unless you use a lot of water in dilution. I imagine it's a nice cushion though.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2016)

I use Germall Plus in all my diluted liquid soaps and cream soaps. I have had diluted ls come down with mold but never have after using a preservative and since I sell I want that protection


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 31, 2016)

well I'm pleased with my first results...a nice amber color and even though it's not diluted so much as to warrant germ all I'll still tell my peeps to be wary....
2 things on an aside....
1. The foam...the soap could pass for beer with a head of bubbles on top. Just wondering if it's here to stay or will it somehow miraculously disappear.There were enough metamorphoses in this project to beat the band...what would 1 more be?
2. Being a fo ho I went and added PS80 with an equal, albeit small, amount of FO. The consistency of the diluted soap is thicker than honey. I'm just wondering how this fragrance /PS80 addition will EVER fragrance the entire container of soap.Or should I add some more distilled water to make the soap looser in consistency?


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 31, 2016)

From what I understand Liquid Germall Plus's ability to preserve is compromised when the pH is over 8. What if your liquid soap has a higher pH than 8?


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 31, 2016)

The max for Liquid Germall Plus is indeed a pH of 8 per the official manufacturer's information. The off-label wisdom, however, from a cosmetic chemist who works with the stuff is that LGP is effective up to about pH 10. Otherwise Suttocide is the only other choice.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm newer to lotion making than soap, but I would think that original Optiphen may be a good option as well? It's paraben and formaldehyde free, and is suggested for pH levels from 4-8 (although apparently the pH guidelines are relatively new with this product?). Where is Swift Crafty Monkey when we need her? LOL


----------



## Susie (Jul 31, 2016)

I never use any preservatives, ever.  However, I do not sell.  If I sold, I would use preservatives.  

I have diluted soap @ 3:1 stored for  1.5 years, and counting, as it is next to the 2:1 that is at 2.9 years and counting with no yuckies so far.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 31, 2016)

Optiphen is not a good choice for liquid soap. The pH of typical LS is in the 8.5 to 11 range. Suttocide and LGP (off label use) are the only two options for anything above a pH of 8.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> The max for Liquid Germall Plus is indeed a pH of 8 per the official manufacturer's information. The off-label wisdom, however, from a cosmetic chemist who works with the stuff is that LGP is effective up to about pH 10. Otherwise Suttocide is the only other choice.


Yes I knew that about LGP, but I also know I have never had any LS grow mold as I have had with un-preserved. I am going to order some Suttocide and see how it does. Those are the only 2 choices I know of also. I will mentioned it never happened with all batches of un-preserved only 2 from what I remember, but that was enough to make me re-think and try another method


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 31, 2016)

It's a good thing to share this, Carolyn -- thanks! There's always controversy about whether to use preservative in liquid soap, and it's good to hear the perspective of someone who has some real life experience with the problem.


----------

